# Mein Pc fährt runter ohne Fehlermeldung



## seppix@seppix (9. August 2009)

Hallo  Com.


Ich habe nun schon seit einem halben jahr das Problem das mein Pc bei Spielen Online sowie Offline einfach runterfährt.
Dies hat nichts mit Staub zu tun.
Ich habe natürlich den Pc zur Kontrole zurück geschickt , die meinten ALlerdings es wäre alles in Ordnung.
Sie haben die Hardware auf verschiedenen Systemem mind 48 Stunden getestet ohne einen Fehler zu endecken.

Als erstes aufgefallen ist mir der Fehler bei Warhammer, bei dem es in RvR Gebieten, immer zum Absturz kam.
Bei Fallout 3 dasselbe, nachdem ich meinen Pc zurückbekommen habe , haben sich bei diesem Spiel die Abstürze allerdings auf nur 2 Räume im Spiel begrenzt (seltsam nicht?)
Nun habe ich mir das Spiel Anno 1404 gekauft und bei diesem kommt es nach 30min zum Runterfahren.
Das Gleiche gilt  auch für Hdro dort auch ungefähr nach 30min.

Das nahe liegenste Problem ist antürlich Überhitzung, allerdings habe mich mit einem Programm die Temperatur wärend Anno 1404 gemessen, und kurz vor einem Runterfahren(ungefähr 5min davor) nachgesehen. Das heißeste war die Graka mit 60Grad Höchsttemp.

Im Internet habe ich dann gelessen das es etwas mit der Auslagerungsdatei zu tun haben könnte, diese habe ich dann vergrößert auf 4969mb (was unter empfohlen stand).
Daraufhin hat mich Annno schon nach 5min im Stich gelassen, habe es dann wieder auf Standart gestellt, und es war wie gehabt nur nach 30 min.

Nun stell ich euch die Frage was kann das sein.

Bitte um Hilfe vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. August 2009)

fährt runter oder geht aus?

wenner aus geht schalt mal ein dass nen bluescreen angezeigt wird ( google ist dein Freund..)

lad dir das programm HWmonitor runter, damit kannste deine Temperaturen überprüfen.. sind sie zu hoch = kühlen!


----------



## seppix@seppix (9. August 2009)

Also er fährt runter und wieder hoch, glaub mir ich hab zu dem Thema schon stundenlang gegoogelt.
Könnteste mir sagen wie ich den bluescreen anstelle (ich weiß nicht ob ich das schon gemacht habe)


----------



## seppix@seppix (9. August 2009)

Geh AtX Midi ASUS TA-D31 Schwarz

Netzteil &50W LC-Power LC8650 V2.2 85%
2x12V22Amax, 140 mm Lüfter

Mod 775 Asus P5Q-SE (P45/ATX)

CPU Intel 775 E7300 C2D Box (2,66 3M)
1066MHz FSB

SIMM DDR 2 PC800 4GB CL5.0 Corsair XMS
Dual kit, 2 xCM2X2048-6400

GRA PCX Gainward GTX260 896MB Limited ED
GDDR3, 2xDVI, 216 Cores

HDA 250 GB Samsung HD252HJ SATA2 16MB

CD DVRW Samsung SH-S223F/BEBE bulk blac 
Sata-Interface ohne Software


So daraus ist mein Pc immoment hab ich Win Xp 32 bit drauf


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. August 2009)

google, gesucht nach "Bluescreen anzeigen lassen" , erstes Ergebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=bl...screen+anzeigen


----------



## seppix@seppix (9. August 2009)

Genau das meinte ich , das hab ich natürlich schon gemacht bzw. es war von anfang an so eingestellt, trotsdem kommt keine fehlermeldung


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. August 2009)

hast du die Temperaturen mal mit nem anderen Programm ( HWmonitor - Hardware monitor ) ausgelesen? vielleicht hat das was du benutzt hast die falschen Werte ausgespruckt oder nicht alle Sensoren erfasst.


----------



## seppix@seppix (9. August 2009)

hab es mit 2 verschiedenen Programmen getestet, beide hatten die selben Werte, und beim Fühlen an der  Hardware ist mir auch nichts besonderes aufgefallen.
Nun stell ich mir die Frage ob vl was bei der Win instalation schief gelaufen ist, und ob dies das Problem ist, allerdings möchte ist das nicht so gerne machen weil ich dann alles wieder aufspielen muss, um dann festzustellen das es nix gebracht hat


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. August 2009)

also ich sag mir da immer : was kann ich verlieren?
Entweder es läuft danach oder es ist wie vorher
Oder willst du ewig nicht spielen können weil du alle halbe stunde rausfliegst und du nicht neu installieren willst?

Speicher dir wichtige Daten wie Dokumente, einstellungen von Spielen ( wow-Addons, config-Dateien, Spielstände wenn du die sachen behalten möchtest) auf nen usb stick oder brenn sie dir.. die Spiele kannst du dir ja nach belieben wieder drauf machen.. das einzige was das kostet ist etwas Zeit

Ich empfehle dir auch direkt Service Pack 2 für Windows XP zu sichern sowie deine software Firewall/virenscanner was auch immer du in die Richtung benutzt.. macht sich besser als ungeschützt ins Internet zu gehen und die sachen zu saugen ^^

wenn du keinen Brenner hast kannst du dir auch ne sicherungs-Partition mit z.B. Partition Magic erstellen und die sachen dann da drauf schieben. Bei der Windows neuinstallation formatierst du dann halt nur die erste Partition und nicht die 2. (korrigiert mich wenn ich das falsch seh ^^ )

ist aber glaube ich nicht so ne saubere methode


----------



## seppix@seppix (9. August 2009)

Wenn ich bis Diensatg nichtzs gefunden habe wrde ich mir wohl Win Vista 64bit instalieren.
Aber bis dahin will ich natürlich rausbekommen ob das überhaupt was nützt und ob der Fehler übehaupt dort liegt.
Ich finde es natürlich sehr seltsam das dies bei manchen Spielen regelmäßig und bei anderen Spielen nur zufällig passiert


----------



## Klos1 (10. August 2009)

Und du bist sicher, daß du bezüglich des Bluescreens alles so eingestellt hast, wie hier auf den Bildern?

http://wiki.winboard.org/index.php/Bluescreen_analysieren

Ohne Bluescreen und Fehlermeldung oder Dump-File ist es halt schwer, etwas zu sagen. Da kann man ja nur ins Blaue raten.


----------



## seppix@seppix (10. August 2009)

seh ich genauso werds schnell überprüfen


----------



## seppix@seppix (10. August 2009)

tatzächlich hate ich das Kernspeicherhäckchen nicht an, ok ich meld mich sobald er wieder runterfährt. danke


----------



## Klos1 (10. August 2009)

Du kannst mir dann mal die Dump-Datei schicken, wenn du möchtest. Dann gehe ich mit dem Debugger drüber und schau, ob dort zu sehen ist, welcher Treiber und darauf wird es vermutlich heraus laufen, deinen Rechner zum Neustart zwingt.


----------



## seppix@seppix (10. August 2009)

Ich habe es wie oben beschrieben eingestellt.
Dann hab ich natürlich das Runterfahren provoziert , und es hat auch geklappt allerdings ist er wieder ganz normal hochgefahren ohne jede Fehlermeldung


----------



## Klos1 (10. August 2009)

Es kam nicht mal kurz ein blauer Bildschirm? Finden sich denn in der Verwaltung Fehlermeldungen unter Anwendungen oder wahrscheinlich eher noch System?
Hast du geschaut, ob eine Dump bei dir irgendwo vorhanden ist unter %SystemRoot%\MEMORY.DMP. Wenn ja, dann wäre es interessant, auf das Änderungsdatum zu sehen, um festzustellen, ob sie datumsmäßig mit den Abstürzen zu tun haben könnte. Falls ja, dann sollte man die mal debuggen.

Wenn er aber nichtmal mehr dazu kommt, eine Fehlermeldung zu bringen, geschweige dem eine Dump anzulegen, obwohl eingestellt, dann befürchte ich hier gravierende Hardware-Probleme und nicht etwa ein Windows-Fehler oder vielleicht auch Treiber. Denn da sollte der Mechanismus mit dem Speicherabbild zum Zeitpunkt des Abstürzes auf jedenfall greifen.

Vielleicht sollte man mal das Netzteil testen, wenn du dir das zutraust. Interessant wäre mal, die Spannungen auf der gelben, roten und orangen Leitung auszulesen, mit nem Tool wie z.b. Everest Home Edition. Ich glaub damit geht das.

Vielleicht bricht das gelegentlich immer wieder dermaßen ein, daß ein Neustart unumgänglich ist und einfach keine Gelegenheit mehr bleibt, noch ne Fehlermeldung zu zeigen, weil schlicht der Saft fehlt.


----------



## seppix@seppix (10. August 2009)

Werd ich sofort machen(also mit demDump) das Seltsame ist einfach nur das es nicht wirklich an der Belastung liegen kann.
Weil ich heute morgen so 2-3 uhr krampfhaft versucht habe ihn zum Absturz zu bringen , da lief er aber ganz normal.
Hdro zb auf Ultra hoch in Bree kein Problem, ch find das doch sehr seltsam


----------



## seppix@seppix (10. August 2009)

%SystemRoot%\MEMORY.DMP wie komm ich dahin


----------



## Ceek (10. August 2009)

Das dürfte bei dir in C:\Windows sein.


----------



## seppix@seppix (10. August 2009)

Hab zwei Fehlermeldungen gefunden die eine hat damit nichts zu tun (ist nur das Fallout 3 nen Fheler hatte)
Der zweite ist:

Stillstehende Anwendung IEXPLORE,Version 6.0.2900.2180,
Stillstandmodul hungapp, Version 0.0.0.0, Stillstanadresse 0x00000000.


----------



## seppix@seppix (10. August 2009)

Hab ich durchsuchen lasssen nix gefunden


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

Hab mir Everest instaliert , wo kann ich  jetzt das mit dem Netzteil sehen


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Öhm...ich glaub, daß stand bei Sensoren dabei. Die Fehler von dir haben wirklich nichts damit zu tun. Das muss irgendetwas größeres sein, wenn er nicht mal mehr dazu kommt, ne Fehlermeldung auszuspucken und ne Dump zu machen. Netzteil könnte schon gut sein. Muss jetzt auch nicht mit großer Last zu tun haben, aber wenn die Spannung irgendwann, aus welchen Grund zu arg einbricht, dann rebootet er und es wäre denkbar, daß hier dann keine Möglichkeit mehr besteht, eben eine Fehlermeldung auszuspucken, weil schlicht wie bereits erwähnt, der Saft fehlt.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. August 2009)

das ist in Everest unter "Computer->Sensoren->Spannungswerte" einfach alles kopieren was da steht und hier mal einfügen
das macht du in dem du dort irgendwo Rechtsklick machst und dann alles Kopieren, kannst dann direckt mal die Temperaturen mit hier einfügen


Informationsliste	 Wert
Sensor  Eigenschaften	
Sensortyp			Winbond W83647HF  (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensortyp	Driver  (NV-DRV)

Temperaturen	
Motherboard			41 °C  (106 °F)
CPU							48 °C  (118 °F)
Aux							46 °C  (115 °F)
Grafikprozessor (GPU)	57 °C  (135 °F)
SAMSUNG HD160JJ	46 °C  (115 °F)
SAMSUNG HD300LJ	38 °C  (100 °F)

Kühllüfter	
CPU			2860 RPM
Gehäuse	2961 RPM

Spannungswerte	
CPU Core	1.10 V
Aux			2.64 V
+3.3 V	3.33 V
+5 V			5.59 V
+12 V	12.83 V
-12 V			 2.61 V
-5 V			 3.85 V
+5 V Bereitschaftsmodus	5.04 V
VBAT Batterie	0.62 V
Debug Info F	3B 39 FF
Debug Info T	41 48 46
Debug Info V	A3 A5 D0 D0 D3 D5 E6 (03)

so oder So ähnlich logischerweise mit andern daten müsste es dann aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

Informationsliste	Wert
Sensor Eigenschaften	
Sensortyp	HDD  (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensortyp	Driver  (NV-DRV)

Temperaturen	
Motherboard	39 °C  (102 °F)
Grafikprozessor (GPU)	46 °C  (115 °F)
GPU Umgebung	39 °C  (102 °F)

Kühllüfter	
Stromversorgung	3534 RPM

Spannungswerte	
CPU Core	2.22 V
Aux	3.47 V
+3.3 V	3.39 V
+5 V	5.64 V
+12 V	12.89 V
-5 V	-3.85 V
Debug Info F	FF 37 BF
Debug Info T	39 00 00
Debug Info V	8B D9 D4 D2 D4 FF A0 (03)


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Die Spannungen des Netzteils liegen im grünen Bereich, aber was zum Geier geht mit deiner CPU-Voltage ab? Ich hoffe mal, daß die 2,22 Volt nicht stimmen, sonst bist du nämlich gerade dabei, die CPU zu grillen.

Lad mal CPU-Z runter und gib bescheid, was hier für ein Spannungswert angezeigt wird. Sollten die 2,22 Volt simmen, dann kannst du froh sein, daß das Ding noch nicht in Rauch aufgegangen ist. Oder du machst am besten gleich reboot und dann ab ins Bios und dort nach dem rechten schauen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

unter was steht der da genau ?


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

Ah glaub ich habs

Core Voltage 1,112V


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

.


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

klasse war wolln lag


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Ein Bios sieht immer ein bisschen anders aus, deswegen keine Ahnung, wie es bei dir aussieht. Auf jedenfall wird in irgendein Menü "CPU-Voltage" stehen und je nach Bios dann auch der aktuelle Wert zu sehen sein. Die Konfiguration steht normal auf "auto" und kann auch manuell geregelt werden.

Interessant wäre es zunächst mal, zu wissen, ob dieser Wert nur eine Fehlanzeige ist, oder stimmt. Wenn sie stimmt, dann bewegst du dich gerade auf sehr, sehr dünnen Eis. Ich habe die Standardspannung deiner CPU gerade nicht im Kopf, aber sie liegt auf jedenfall zwischen 1,1 und 1,35 und mehr mit Sicherheit nicht. 2,22 Volt ist jenseits von gut und böse.

Edit: hört sich besser an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann zeigt hier Everest wohl Müll an.


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

Steht bei 1,112V


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

Also scheint bei der Hardware alles in Ordnung zu sein, oder?


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Naja, die Spannungswerte sind im Moment in Ordnung, mehr sagt das leider nichts aus. Es könnte dennoch gut sein, daß sie unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen zusammenbrechen, aber das sehen wird ja immo nicht, sondern nur den momentanigen Wert und der ist okay. Aber die Kiste läuft ja auch immo.

Cool wäre es, wenn man im Internet ein Tool finden würde, daß die Werte kontinuierlich in ein Log schreibt.

Deinen Ram hast du ja schon getestet, oder?


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

Wie denn?


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Den Ram kannst du z.b. mit memtest testen, einfach mal danach googeln. Ansonsten habe ich gerade bei Everest Ultimate unter Werkzeuge festgestellt, daß man dort einen Stresstest machen kann, der auch die Spannungen des Netzteils protokoliert. Vielleicht solltest den mal ne Zeit lang machen und die Spannungen beobachten, ob die vielleicht irgendwann einbrechen und das Ding abschmiert.


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

Wie kommste denn da zu werkzeuge


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Über die Menüleiste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohlgemerkt bei der Testversion von Everest Ultimate, vielleicht hast du die Home gezogen?


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

jo genau das hab ich


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

Ziehe mir mal das Ultimate


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

So hab den Test jetzt ne stunde lang laufen lassen , nix passiert und die SPannungen waren immer gerade Stirche


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

mmh...echt schwierig. Memtest auch schon gemacht?


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

das funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

Your Version of Windows limits amount of contiguous RAM a single program can allocate


----------



## Wagga (11. August 2009)

Nimm mal die CDversion und lass es vor WIndows im (DOS-Modus) laufen.
ALso nicht die WIndowsversion.
Lass es mal 3 Stunden laufen, findet ers nichts ist der RAM ok.
VISTA HP oder besser evtl. auch HomeBasic hat beim Setup auch ein RAMtester dabei.
Kannst du beim booten von DVD auswählen!
http://www.memtest86.com/memtest86-3.5.iso.zip
Mit Nero oder jedem Programm eine bootcd erstellen.
Oder ISOburner von chip laden!
Chip.de->Suche->ISOburner
ISOdatei auswählen, rohling rein brennen.
CD rein, neustarten, im BIOS auswählen von CD booten fertig.
http://www.edv-lehrgang.de/bios-bootreihenfolge-aendern/


----------



## seppix@seppix (11. August 2009)

So ich habs geschafft das Memtest läuft und er ist schon bei 490% und hat keine Fehlermeldung


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

mmh...so langsam bin ich auch ratlos. Ram scheint gut zu sein, Netzteil unter Last scheint stabil zu bleiben. Echt schwer! Hol dir mal Furmark runter und bring damit deine Grafikkarte zum kotzen. Ist ein kleiner Stresstest. Denn irgendwie liegt mein Verdacht immer noch beim Netzteil. Schau mal, ob du das ohne Probleme laufen lassen kannst, oder ob er dir da recht zeitig abschmiert.


----------



## poTTo (12. August 2009)

oder mal nen freund fragen ob du sein Netzteil mal testen darfst.


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

Ok probier Furmark jetzt aus wie lange sollte ich das  denn laufen lassen?


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

Welchen von den Tests soll ich denn machen lassen  (kann der Test mit extremer Hitze meine Graka grillen?)


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

Den ersten Test habe ich gemacht und hat Wunderbar geklappt


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

Ne, kann man nicht grillen, wenn die Graka an sich noch gesund ist. Und welcher Test, ist auch egal. Extreme Hitze passt schon. Langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Sollte doch ein Softwarefehler vorliegen? Aber dann müsste doch ein Bluescreen kommen, bzw. wenigstens ein Eintrag bei den Protokollen oder auch ein Dump-File erstellt werden. 

Du behauptest, daß es ca. vor einen halben Jahr anfing. Wurden seitdem neue Komponenten verbaut? Gib mir doch mal bitte den genauen Typ deines Mainboards.

Edit: vergiss das mit dem Board, steht ja schon auf der ersten Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grmpf...wieso find ich dein Board nicht, auf der Asus-Seite (Mod 775 Asus P5Q-SE). Ich finde nur SE2 und SE-Plus.

ahh ich hab es gefunden^^

Nochmal für mich zum Verständnis. Der PC fährt runter und bleibt dann aber auch aus, oder?

Edit: Noch ein Ansatz. Ich vermute, deiner Speicher werden über SPD konfiguriert. Geh mal bitte in Everest Ultimate und sage mir, mit welcher Spannung deine Rams angegeben sind. Einfach unter Motherboard -> SPD -> dann rechts unter enhanced Performance Profile -> Spannung schauen. Die Timings unter @400 Mhz, welche dort zu sehen sind, würden mich auch interessieren.


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

Er fährt runter und wieder hoch.

Informationsliste	Wert
Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften	
Modulname	Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-6400C5
Seriennummer	Keine
Modulgröße	2 GB (2 ranks, 8 banks)
Modulart	Unbuffered DIMM
Speicherart	DDR2 SDRAM
Speichergeschwindigkeit	DDR2-800 (400 MHz)
Modulbreite	64 bit
Modulspannung	SSTL 1.8
Fehlerkorrekturmethode	Keine
Auffrischungsrate	Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Speicher Timings	
@ 400 MHz	5-5-5-18  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 22-42-3-6-3-3  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 270 MHz	4-4-4-13  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 15-29-3-5-3-3  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

Speichermodulbesonderheiten	
Analysis Probe	Nicht vorhanden
FET Switch External	Deaktiviert
Weak Driver	Unterstützt

Speichermodulhersteller	
Firmenname	Corsair Memory, Inc.
Produktinformation	http://www.corsairmemory.com/products/xms_home.aspx


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

Der Pc geht einfach aus und fährt dann wieder von alleine hoch


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

sieht so dein Ram aus?

http://www2.atelco.de/2AgI-tLjgjRfTh/artic...=599&ref=13

2xStück davon?


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2009)

Glaub davon habe ich 4 Stück 1GB ^^

Sieht irgendwo genau so aus.


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

Nein bei meinem ist das zu also du siehst das innere der Ram nicht , es hat was Lilanes auf dem Gehäuse


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

http://www2.atelco.de/2AgI-tLjgjRfTh/artic...20&agid=599

Das sind sie


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

Dann habe ich aber stark das Gefühl, daß die nicht ordnungsgemäß erkannt werden, wenn das die deinigen sind. Folgendes Troubleshooting könnte helfen:
CPU ausschalten -> aufschrauben -> und bitte mal auf den Ram-Modulen schauen, ob da die Betriebsspannung angegeben wird. Solltest du dafür ein Modul entnehmen müssen, dann bitte zuvor an einer Heizung erden und anschließend den Ram entnehmen.

Wie das geht, wirst du ja wissen, denke ich mal, oder?

Anschließend gehst du ins Bios unter dem Menü "AI-Tweaker" findest du den Eintrag "Memory Voltage", wenn du etwas runterscrollst. Der sollte bei dir @default auf "auto" stehen. Dann setzt du dort den Spannungswert ein, der bei dir auf dem Modul steht. Nach meinen Recherchen sollten das 1.9V sein. Weil ich es aber in trockenen Tüchern wissen will, wäre es mir lieber, wenn du doch einen Ram entnimmst, um nach der Spannung zu sehen. Wobei 1.9V für den Corsair völlig unproblematisch sein sollten. Die haben eher mehr.

Sollte auf dem Riegel kein fester Wert stehen, sondern eine Range wie z.b. Voltage 1.9-2.1 Volt, dann nimmst du den höchsten Wert, der dort angegeben ist.
Läuft der danach stabil, tastest du dich wieder runter, auf den niedrigsten Wert, der angegeben ist. Das machst du, bis er dir wieder abschmiert und gehst anschließend um 0.1 Volt hoch und belässt es dabei.

Ich hatte mit ähnlichen Modulen von Corsair auch schon Probleme. Das SPD war verbuggt und sie wurden nicht richtig eingerichtet. Als ich es dann manuell angepasst habe, liefen sie wie geschmiert und die Systemabstürze waren behoben.

Wenn das nichts hilft, dann werden wir uns einen Biosupdate zuwenden, welches auch Abhilfe schaffen könnte. Denn in der History finden sich auch Einträge bezüglich CPU- bzw. Ram-Kompatiblitätsproblemen.

Aber zuvor meldest du dich bitte nochmal hier.


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

1,8 V stehen drauf


----------



## Desdinova (12. August 2009)

Ich häng das mal hier auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2009)

/unterschreib


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

Jo danke das du mir hilfst Klos


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

Ich fühle mich geehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmpf...mit 1.8 scheinen sie aktuell auch zu laufen. Kannst du dir trotzdem mal CPU-Z runterladen und mir dann nen Screen von den Werten unter Memory und SPD geben?


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

Unter Memory
Dram Frequenzy 399.0 Mhz
FSBRAM         2:3
CAS#Latenzy (CL) 5.0 clocks
RAS#to CAS# Delay (tRCD) 5 clocks
RAS#Prechange (tRP) 5 clocks
Cycle Time(tRAS) 18 cklocks
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) 42 clocks
Command Rate (CR) 2T

unter SPD
.................................................JEDEC#1..............JEDEC#2
Frequenzy..................................270MHz .............. 400MHz
CAS#Latenzy............................. 4.0........................5.0  
RAS#toCAS# ............................. 4.......................... 5
RAS Precharge.............................4.......................... 5
tRAS...........................................13........................18
tRC.............................................15........................22




Voltage.....................................1.8V........................1.8V


----------



## poTTo (12. August 2009)

Mit dem Value-Pack von Corsair hatte ich vor einem Jahr auch Probleme, hat sich behoben als ich dann Kingston HyperX verbaut habe.

Und zwar auf folgenden Boards : ASUS M2N32 SLI (AMD AM2) und ASUS P5Q Pro (intel 775).

Die timings sind jedenfalls korrekt auf 555-18 eingestellt und 1,8V ist auch OK. Evtl. im Bios mal auf 1,7V runterdrehen.


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

Ne, er ist ja instabil. Zu wenig Spannung -> instabil -> System schmiert ab. 
Zuviel Spannung -> System wird gegrillt und ist kaputt.

Also, wenn es ein Spannungsproblem ist und das wäre gut möglich, dann bekommt er zu wenig. Die Speicher laufen innerhalb der Spec. Ich hatte es bisher nur einmal, daß Speicher mit der angegebenen Spannung und den Timings nicht stabil waren. 

Es gibt jetzt verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Man könnte die Spannung der Speicher um 0,1 erhöhen, also auf 1,9 und sehen was passiert.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, daß mit der Spannung der Northbridge etwas nicht passt, denn da hängen die Speicher ja dran. Desweiteren könnte es auch noch mit der Spannung der CPU zusammenhängen.

Die bevorzugte Maßnahme wäre es, die Speicher z.b. mal unterhalb der angegebenen Spezifikation zu versuchen, am besten, in dem man die Case Latency mal auf CL6 stellt. Sollte es an der Kombination Spannung -> Timings liegen, so könnte man es über diesen Weg schon mal lokalisieren. Die entsprechende Einstellung kann man im Bios unter AI-Tweaker vornehmen, in dem man unter Ram-Timing-Control auf manuell stellt und dann bei der Case-Latency einfach auf 6 stellt und mit F10 dann das ganze abspeichert und mal testet.

Ein weiterer Versuch wäre es, die CPU- und Northbridge-Voltage händisch auf die empfohlenen Werte zu fixieren. Bevor man sich daran vergreift, wäre aber ein Biosupdate angebracht.

Welche Biosversion hast du aktuell? Zu sehen im Bios unter Main und dann Biosversion.


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

Wie komm ich zu Main


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

Main-Menü ist laut Handbuch deines Board der erste Reiter im Bios und dort sollte man unten SystemInformationen auswählen können. Auf der Folgeseite sollte die Biosversion ersichtlich sein.


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

Ok ich schau mal nach


----------

